# Still here, and I don't know why...



## constantlywaiting (Aug 28, 2013)

I am still with the husband. The alcoholic husband who shows me no affection what so ever. I am to the point, once again, where leaving seems like the best option for me. I know I will struggle both emotionally and financially but I just don't think I can spend another night crying, trying to figure out why the man I have been married to for over 22 years will not touch me.

Am I beautiful? No. I am not perfect in any way, but I still think that I am enough for someone, but apparently not him.

I am still devastated and lonely.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

constantlywaiting said:


> I am still with the husband. The alcoholic husband who shows me no affection what so ever. I am to the point, once again, where leaving seems like the best option for me. I know I will struggle both emotionally and financially but I just don't think I can spend another night crying, trying to figure out why the man I have been married to for over 22 years will not touch me.
> 
> Am I beautiful? No. I am not perfect in any way, but I still think that I am enough for someone, but apparently not him.
> 
> I am still devastated and lonely.


Time to love yourself enough to get out. Hugs to you.


----------



## lancaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Go to ALANON. Sympathy will not improve your situation, only action will.


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

He may not love or respect you, but you have to love and respect yourself. However, don't just run out the door, but make a tactical retreat from the relationship. First you need to consult with an attorney and determine your legal rights. Secondly you need to safeguard your share of the family funds. Thirdly you need a plan for how you want this relationship to dissolve (property settlement, child support, visitations, etc). Fourthly have a sit down with spouse and inform him of your decision. Finally, execute your plan.

If you have a plan in mind, it makes it much easier. Realizing that it may change, but you are already prepared and not just playing it by ear. Limit conversations to necessary information only, if he does not respect you, then you have little to talk about. Don't rush into a new relationship, as it can cloud your judgement. Best of luck.


----------

